# Katt is crafting the Wooden waste bin [CLOSED!]



## Candy83 (Apr 30, 2020)

On my island *Óhana*, the Uchi cat *Katt* has the DIY card for *Wooden waste bin*.

This is a handy furniture piece for getting rid of items not worth the time and/or effort to sell at the Nook Shop.

It is craftable in the following: Light wood; Natural wood; Cherry wood; Dark wood; Black; and White wood. (I think it looks good, for example, in bedrooms.)

On Óhana, all islanders reside on the second level. As you can see from the map, Katt’s house is on the second level but is also the most eastern located. All a visitor would need to do, after arriving, is follow the path (between the Nook Shop and the Able Sisters) and head north. Cross over to the northern section. Veer right. (There are cherry trees you have to go around. Paths are there.) Go up the incline to Level 2. And right there is Katt. She is inside waiting to give you that DIY card.

If you are interested, please say so. I will give you a Dodo Code in a PM.

This is being posted late-night Wednesday/Thursday, April 29/30, 2020. (The island date is Tuesday, April 28, 2020.) I intend to hold my island date on [actual] Thursday. But, realistically, I cannot predict _what_ hours I will be available here. This thread will be marked “[On Hold]” for when I am on break.


----------



## GingerLemon (Apr 30, 2020)

I'd love to visit


----------



## Candy83 (Apr 30, 2020)

I will send you a PM.


----------



## s i r e n t i c (Apr 30, 2020)

I’d love the visit!


----------



## UglyMonsterFace (Apr 30, 2020)

I'd love to visit if this is still available please!


----------



## Candy83 (Apr 30, 2020)

s i r e n t i c said:


> I’d love the visit!



I will send you a Dodo Code.

	Post automatically merged: Apr 30, 2020



UglyMonsterFace said:


> I'd love to visit if this is still available please!



I will PM you, as well, with the Dodo Code.

	Post automatically merged: Apr 30, 2020

Waiting on one interested forum member wanting to visit.


----------



## Vadim (Apr 30, 2020)

I'd like to visit! That's the last wooden DiY I'm missing!  Edit: Oh nvm, it's the wooden bucket I'm missing. But thanks for doing this anyway!


----------



## Candy83 (Apr 30, 2020)

Vadim said:


> I'd like to visit! That's the last wooden DiY I'm missing!



I will PM you the Dodo Code.

One thing: Katt is outside. So, I hope she is back in her house when you come to visit.

	Post automatically merged: Apr 30, 2020



Candy83 said:


> I will PM you the Dodo Code.
> 
> One thing: Katt is outside. So, I hope she is back in her house when you come to visit.



Katt is back inside her house. I have a visitor. So, come Vadim!

	Post automatically merged: Apr 30, 2020

*Ginger*,

Were you able to get a DIY card from Katt?

I saw, in your screen message, she was not crafting.

I had two previous vistors. Katt crafted for them.

	Post automatically merged: Apr 30, 2020

*UPDATE 04.30.2020 @ 03:39 a.m. ET:* This thread will go ON HOLD.

If anyone is interested, please say so—it would let me know to retain the island’s current day.

If anyone has anything to add, please do.

Thank you!

_—Candy83_


----------

